# Evapo-Rust works



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I recently purchased some Evapo-Rust, for a few "projects". I'm now excited & motivated to put it to use.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had great results with Evapo-Rust too.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Does work well, doesn't it? One nice thing is that you can pour it back into the jug and reuse it, but you should strain it through a coffee filter.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

My only disappointment with evapo rust is that is does not leave the old patina. In using electrolysis the patina is maintained. Until you try electrolysis you will not see what I am talking about. To me the evaporust leave the part "too bright and shiny".


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"To me the evaporust leave the part "too bright and shiny"."
That is exactly what I am looking for…gets rid of the rust and makes things almost new again : )
Shipwreck , I'm glad that you had success with the ER…I see that they changed the label since I bought my last gallon , and the price has gone up to $22 from $20 at Tractor Supply. How much did you pay for yours ?


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

"too bright and shiny".
Ya, I laughed at that too…..............


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Powermatic 60…8" jointer tables being restored by EvapoRust and a little Elbow Grease.


























Millers Falls No.9 after ER : )


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

I find that evaporust works well on cast iron but not as well on tool steel. Is there a better method?


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I paid $29.00 at Harbor Freight. The closest Tractor Supply is in Smithfield which is 35 miles from me.

MedicKen: I hear ya…. butIm going after the bright and shiny. I am going to try a little electrolysis on my next finds.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Does it effect wood handles or totes at all? I have a plane that i can't remove the lower tote screw on due to corrosion, and some of the older rosewood handled monkey wrenches I'd like to clean up. I use a fine wire wheel for most things but you can't get in all the nooks and crannies.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I used it on a hatchet and the only thing that happened was the handle was no longer loose in the head.
Rust was gone and the head now tight ..Win , Win : )


----------



## RTex (Nov 1, 2010)

I had to, unfortunately, place all my shop into storage for a couple of years. Now I have some serious rust problems on my jointer, lathe, and drill press. I managed to clean up the table saw using penetrating oil and elbow grease. This is the first I have heard of this product. Can you tell me if I will have to disassemble and soak or can it be applied and worked on the tools? It sounds like exactly what I need.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

RTex , as you can see from my jointer tables , they are too big to submerge. I saturated some old rags with the product , placed them on the tables and left them alone for a few hours. I had placed plastic sheeting over the rags to help stop evaporation of the product. Old T-shirt material works best for me…I tried the red shop rags and you can see the difference that the cloth makes in the end by looking at the table on the right…the more open weave in the red rags left the cloth pattern on the cast iron.I was able to remove it with reapplying the t-shirt cloth to the same areas.
Best wishes on your projects.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess I need to elaborate a little on the "bright and shiny" comment. I know that evaporust works and have used it myself. However, I do not want an old tool to look like it was machined. I like the look of the old cast iron surfaces to have some age to them. Cast iron as it ages has a very nice dark gray color that I prefer. Steel does as well. To me its a personal preference, some like the brand new shiny surfaces, its just not for me.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I understould you Ken. I love the look of patina myself. I left my #7 with the patina and it looks nice sitting beside my other shiny planes. Most of my planes were pitted pretty bad, so I gave the them alot of sanding to dress them up. The 7 was just about perfect when I got it, so I left it alone. The japaning could use some help, but I'll get to that some other time.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

The only think I didn't like about the stuff (and I am on my second gallon!) is I have a hard time seeing the measurement lines on my square. It didn't eat them away or anything,it's just the colors have blended so I can't see the etched lines in the metal.

Anyone have any idea on how I can make the lines stand out?


----------



## RTex (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Dusty. I have a good supply of microfiber cloths that I use for gun cleaning. Sounds like they are exactly what I will need. Fabulous idea….thanks again.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*MedicKen* , if you look at my Millers Falls plane , I think you will see the rich , warm , gray that you're referring to. Also , the jointer tables still appear gray , but have a little sheen on them from the wax I applied.
I understood what you meant in your comment : )


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

I have seen videos of people putting really large items in a kiddy pool and using a fountain pump and some hose to recirculate the evaporust and spray it over what they were cleaning. I can't seam to find the video now, but it looked like magic. Of course they were using several gallons of the stuff.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I picked up a gallon today and have a frog brewing as we speak. If it works well, which I'm sure it will, I need to make a long tray, maybe out if some gutter with caulked endcaps, so I can soak long plane bodies. I have a No. 6 Bailey that needs a bath.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

+1 for ER. The stuff works really well. I usually spray with WD40 as soon as they come out to prevent flash rust.


----------



## Retrowood (Oct 11, 2011)

How toxic is this product? Biodegradable?

Retrowood


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

It says eviromental freindly/non toxic Retrowwod. I dont think I would take it with eggs and bacon though.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hi Retro*....I have had* no problems* with this product regarding skin contact or chemical "aroma" , two things that I am very sensitive to.


----------



## JMichael (Sep 25, 2011)

I just checked and HF has a gallon on sale for $21.99 - quarts at regular price for $9.99. Think I'm going to have to get a gallon and have some fun since it has the LJ seal of approval!


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

Will Evapo-rust damage wood attached to rusted parts?

I have a few try-squares with rosewood. I do not want to break the squares apart. I also do not want to damage the wood or brass.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I would not try it TrBlu.


----------



## RTex (Nov 1, 2010)

I picked up a gallon today at my local Tractor Supply for 21.99. Can hardly wait to get to my poor rusted joiner bed. I can hardly find enough words of thanks for this thread….........


----------



## Retrowood (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the Toxicity comments, I have a project this might do very well on and a TSC less than a mile away!
Retrowood


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

RTex dont soak papertowels in the evaporust and lay them on your tools stick with the rags. I used soaked papertowels on a handsaw blade and when it evaporated the papertowel was stuck, and i mean, stuck to the the blade. I had to use razor blades to scrape it off. That sucked.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, don't leave stuff soaking for too long… (I'm talking days) as when I accidentally did that it left a dark green slime on everything


----------



## map (Oct 12, 2008)

I find that Rvapo-Rust works great for cleaning up old planes. For the shorter planes I use a plastic drywall mud tray for soaking. For the longer ones, I bought a length of 6" plastic pipe with a cap on the end.


----------

